# 1911 Started Jamming...



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Last range session, my Kimber started failing to strip the round out of the mag. Round would slide a little way forward but not chamber and is still held in mag. Slap, rack, and I'm good to go. This gun has been very reliable with both factory and handloads. This problem was with winchester white box 230 ball. This gun has never felled to feed with ball prior. The gun is clean with about 1000 rounds total through it. Should I suspect a magazine issue?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

yes sir


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well lets see, put a little oil on it, rack it back a few times and be sure and lock your wrist and give it another try. Wouldnt think a magazine if you just slap the slide and it goes into battery. I am thinking slide is not coming back far enough to get a good return slap to chamber the round. So as I said maybe a little oil somewhere. But saying that I would assume you did change magazines and try it ?


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Get a wilson combat magazine..and might think about changing your spring in your gun.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I ordered a wilson mag. This gun came with a single mag and I never got around to buying more. Manually working the slide, the gun is smooth and oiled. It hung up a few shots on a previous outing so I cleaned and oiled. Been setting in the safe since. I was wondering if my grip was causing trouble. I have carple tunnel issues in my wrist and had spent all morning flipping brush for largemouth. Both elbow and right wrist were acting out when I shot. I also noticed some discoloration on the feed ramp. I haven't had a chance to take it apart but could be some gunk there.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Had the same problem with my NIB Beretta the first time I fired it. A couple of drops of oil cured the problem.. Happened again with same gun after it had set up for a lonnngg time.. Again..a couple of drops of oil and it was good to go...

.02


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Try some different mags - My 1911 likes the chip mccormick mags and does not like the Wilson ... good for me as they are cheaper

Next I would consider changing out some internal parts that can wear down.

After I did my break-in, I replaced my springs and extractor with Ed Brwon heavy duty parts.

I had a guy at the indoor range I frequent do the work, with a break down and cleaning. If you on the West side Jonathan at Memorial Shooting center helped me out.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I can promise you that a limp or unlocked wrist causes most malfunctions on auto pistols. Sorry you are having issues with your elbow and wrist. Certainly could be the problem. Seen it happen many times.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Weak wrist #1 cause or part of hand hitting slife on reset. #2 cause worn out mags if gun is new then back to #1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Both elbow and right wrist were acting out when I shot.


Adding to what Charlie told you, try shooting with your weak hand and see if it jams.

TH


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

My Kimber likes the Chip McCormick mags as well. My gun did the same thing with my son a while back. Made slight adjustment to his grip and technique, problem solved.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow change clips, Ya think Kimber doesent know how to make a magazine for their gun ? Is it bent or have you dropped it ? If so just adjust it and get back to shootin. otherwise as above put some oil on it or lock your wrist.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

New mag has shipped but not arrived yet and I've had no time to get back to range. So no progress so far.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Kimber*

On a forum when you need advice you will get every answer under the sun..All I can say is the Kimber mags are garbage and there could be any number of things causing your problem..Best thing to do is change one thing at a time and see what works best for you.I had the same problem with my Kimber and the magazine change fixed mine.:texasflag


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I made it back to the range yesterday with a new Wilson mag, the old Kimber mag, and another box 50 rnds of Winchester white box. Here is what a happened:
1. 7 rnds in Wilson mag: Six shots were fine than slide locked back 7th rnd still in mag. It looked like the slide stop was maybe barely engaged. Rack the slide and round chambered fine.
2. 7 rnds in Kimber mag: Third round fail to feed but was stripped about ½ out of mag. Six round slide locked back. Rack slide final two rounds shot fine.
3. 7 rnds in Wilson mag: Same of first mag full. Slide open with 7th rnd in mag. 
4. 7 rnds in Kimber mag: 3rd round failed to completely eject, 4th round failure to feed but also somehow caught up the spent brass, had to rack slide twice to clear and dump 1 live round. Only six fired. 
5. 7 rnds in Wilson mag: Same of first mag full. Slide open with 7th rnd in mag. 
6. 7 rnds in Wilsom mag: No failures.
7. 7 rnds in Kimber mag: No failures.
8. 2rnds in Wilson mag: No failures.
I disassembled gun when I got back home. It was clean with light oil and neither dry or wet compared to other 1911's I have played with. What I find odd is that this gun had never really had feeding problems. It never liked the cheap steel cased (rough and gritty ammo) but it would chamber anything in slick brass fine. Now, like flipping a switch, it's got issues almost every mag. I'm not doing anything different than I always have. I paid particular attention to grip and stance. My technique probably isn't good but it's no different than it has been. I'm certain that's not the issue. Same amount of cleanliness, same amount and brand of oil as well.
Any ideas are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

A Draper said:


> Last range session, my Kimber started failing to strip the round out of the mag.


Malfunctioning is what Kimbers do best. Most people buy Kimbers because they look pretty.

Get you a Sig 1911 & you'll come home from those range trips with a smile on your face.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I must be the luckiest guy in the world. I have too Kimber Ultra Carry II and use only Kimber mags (I have 8 of them) unless I grab one of my 8 round mags that I have been using in my full size. And probably only had two or three jams in the last 6 years. And that was when they were dirty.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Has someone other than yourself that is a proficient shooter ran some rounds through the gun?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Check to make sure (best to have a knowledgable friend watch you shoot), and I mean absolutely sure, you don't have a finger dragging against the slide or the slide release when you shoot.

Lots of people hold 1911's with a thumb at the slide release where a 'tight grip' would cause you to press against the slide or release without even knowing it. Voila, instant short stroking. Same with touching the slide release. If you're pressing up against the slide release even slightly you could be causing it to catch.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

I have seen weak / broken recoil springs cause your type of problem.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Guns do jam with clip issues but it is not really rocket science to adjust the magazines. Either the lips on the magazine are too tight (normally the case) and holding the ammo down too low to allow it to slip from the magazine striking the ramp at the correct angle. A little playing by fooling with a magazine and just racking the weapon so that it will feed all the ammo is usually the ticket.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Kimber recommend a spring change went to wolf no problems shoot 100 round a week kimber has been the best out of box I have ever owned. All 5 of them


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Limp wrist.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Cdhknives, bingo you got it. Your post triggered my memory. I first got into handguns about 5 yrs ago when I got this Kimber. I paid for 12 hrs of one on one training. The trainer worked me through the thumb forward grip telling me to index my thumb on the slide release. He was not a 1911 guy. The gun was new and tight and it must not have mattered. I use that method on every gun I own. My guess is the gun has broke in and now it's an issue.

After work today, I picked up the Kimber with eyes closed, got my grip then looked. Weak hand thumb was barely brushing the extreme lower front edge slide stop pin. I grabbed 100 rnds and hit the range. First mag shot fine. Next mag I put the tiniest bit of pressure to the pin of the slide stop. Instant short stroke and I could force the gun to short stoke at will by just laying my thumb there with no pressure. Touches so light I could barely tell I was touching it caused the same prob.

So problem solved or bigger problem found? is this normal for a 1911?


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Kimber*


```
Kimber mags are garbage
```
I agree with that. Not all of thier mags, but the ones the gun comes with. Never understood why they ship with those mags.

As stated above, Kimber recommend changing the slide spring around 1000 rounds, maybe 800. I forget. I changed mine at 750. I shoot Winchester White Box regularly at the range and have never had a problem. Bought a box of Federal Hydra Shok "Low Recoil" that it didn't like, sold those pronto. Everything else, no problems.

If you haven't changed your slide spring, it is possible that could be part of the problem.

Sorry about your wrist problem. Good Luck.

RG


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Glad you found your problem. A post above regarding the changing of springs at 750 rounds. Certainly caint hurt but I have fired 1000's (yes thousands) of rounds through my colt 1911's and never changed any springs or never even thought about it.Never had a reason to consider it.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Kimber*

Regarding the slide spring, this may be specific to Kimbers. I looked it up after my post and for my model they recommend after 800 rounds. Mine is a 4" CDP, I also looked at full size models and the round count for those was in the thousands.

I'll follow the factory recommendations.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

For those that use thumb forward grip, where does left thumb rest. In this http://www.shootingillustrated.com/index.php/17456/thumbs-forward-handgun-grip/ article, they show this picture:









Sure looks like the thumb is contacting the slide release lever or could easily do it in times of stress.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That grip just looks uncomfy to me. My left thumb rests on top of my right thumbs fingernail.

TH


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

A Draper said:


> is this normal for a 1911?


Not for good ones.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> My left thumb rests on top of my right thumbs fingernail.
> 
> TH


Me too. And my right thumb is hard atop the extended safety.

If you are going to lay your left thumb forward then it should be free ballin'. The last thing you want to do is grip a revolver the same.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Reloder28 said:


> Not for good ones.


X2


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The last thing you want to do is grip a revolver the same.


They'd only do it once unless they're just stupid and you can't fix that. 

TH


----------



## Reel Fowlers (Apr 20, 2012)

Four pages of bashing:work: and nobody helped ya... 

Do the following:
1) take out the magazine, and rack the slide,
2) look at the slide stop ---> inside the ejection port,
3) put the mag back in, not all the way, and watch to see the bullet touch the slide stop.

Then, you can do one of three things, that comes to mind:
1: Sell the piece to me, for cheap. (recommended)
2: Take it to a gunsmith, who will file down the slide stop (recommended), don't let them order you a replacement, which might do the exact same thing, or
3: Disassemble, take the slide stop out, see where there is some copper coloring on the inside of the slide stop? File it down, with a small metal file, just enough, without filing down the wrong side or filing too much. File it just enough so the cartridge's bullet won't touch it, and lock your slide, mid-clip. 

Hence the expression, greedy as a pig


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Yea, nothing more divisive then "I have a problem with this brand". I should have left out the Kimber part. I got enough direction though to find more info and I'm working on a fix. Hopefully, next week I will get to post a "this is how I fixed the problem thread". I did get a replacement in case I mess up on the filing. Apparently, this problem in general has followed Kimber around for awhile. I do have to wonder why Kimber hasn't fixed it in production. I haven't given them the chance to address this gun. They may do five backflips trying to get it right for all I know.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hitting the slide stop, never thought or seen that. Guess it happens. Thanks for the new info. Most of the times malfunctions are wrist and then magazines

thanks


----------



## Reel Fowlers (Apr 20, 2012)

Good deal, I hope it helps many people out because it's a pretty serious issue. :hairout:
That aside, I really like Kimbers. Some people might not like them because of the loose tolerances, and I think that is why this slide stop issue exists. I'm sure most people know this, but the loose tolerances are so it will not malfunction even when it is really dirty, and the slide stop was just a generic one which did not take those tolerances into account...I guess :spineyes:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Could be . Never shot or owned a Kimber I think they are great guns. So I really have never seen or heard of that issue. Again thanks and good to know.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I have two kimbers one about 7 years old appox 2500 round thru it no jams did have some re manufactured ammo that would not shoot , bad primers , also have a ultra carry plus around 600 to 700 rounds thru it , I do use after market mags never had problems with the ones that came with the guns . Every one says you have to shoot them to brake them in ? Well I just shoot mine 


Sent from somewhere between Texarkana and Laredo


----------



## KWTriton (Mar 3, 2010)

One thing allot of people over look is the extractor. On a New gun the extractor can be alittle stiff. Another issue is that residue is bulit up in and around the extractor and in either case, does not allow the case to come up far enough..this lets the round hit at too much of an angle. Just a couple of things to look at, considering the gun has been fucntioining find, I would not think the mags, especially from Kimber are the issue unless it could have been damaged.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I've haven't been able to get this issue completely resolved but I think I'm narrowing in on the solution. The replacement slide release came in. I popped it in and ran through a box of ammo. Wilson mag shot fine. My normal grip caused no problems. Gripping too hard and intentionally pushing hard on the slide release with my thumb had no adverse affect on function. It really messed up accuracy though. The Kimber mag had two failures. It was the same problem, ie slide release getting bumped slightly one. Once I was really trying to force the condition. The other it just happened with a normal grip. I haven't had time to "work" on the factory slide release to see if I could get it to work. I'm thinking I may just pick up a couple more mags and just stop using the kimber one. Need some more range time to feel comfortable with the gun.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Why not just buy a good gun and quit trying to rebuild a brand new Kimber? Kimber doesn't care if it runs right. Seen it over & over again.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Never shot or owned a Kimber I think they are great guns.


If you did own one I think your opinion would change.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If you have a magazine problem just look at it and fix it. Its not worth just buying another one, it may have the same problem. you can adjust the mouth of the magazine and make it feed almost anything. Wow its not rocket science. Usually its the angle of the shell getting ready to enter the ramp. Open or close the lips of the magazine to change the angle.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

From what researched, it's a slide release, and long ammo deal more than a magazine. Nose of ammo bumps slide release lever slightly on. I could get rid of the gun but then it would just be someone else's problem. I don't want to sell someone a gun with a "twitch".


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

If you what to make it someone elses problem I have $250 for you to make it my problem. I have have no problem with adding another 1911 project.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

caint really get a good visual of whats happning with the slide release but caint you just file or remove part of the release and be on your way ?


----------

